# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Alternative indoor gardening



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Any body here into African Violets? Or other house plants?

I am getting into African Violets and Rex begonias. There are hundreds of different hybrids and it looks fascinating! I remember my Grandmother grew African violets.

I am even thinking of starting a whole new WEB site dedicated to violets and Rex begonias, and later perhaps carnivouros plants. Anybody here share my interest?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Any body here into African Violets? Or other house plants?

I am getting into African Violets and Rex begonias. There are hundreds of different hybrids and it looks fascinating! I remember my Grandmother grew African violets.

I am even thinking of starting a whole new WEB site dedicated to violets and Rex begonias, and later perhaps carnivouros plants. Anybody here share my interest?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Succulents from South Africa, there is something in me that really appreciates biological adaptive extremes. Ever see a 'rock' go into bloom?


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Gee Robert, from the subject line I thought you were starting a thread about growing pot indoors!

I have lots of indoor plants, some of which go outdoors when the season is right. Most of my attention these days seems to be going to the Amaryllis and Clivia.

Amaryllis and Clivia are both South African plants, but not adapted to such extremes. If I want to see plants adapted to extremes all I have to do is take a walk







It's been about 70 days since our last measurable rainfall and any rain that does fall before mid-July will be a surprise,

We don't have any flowering rocks that I know of, but we do have flowering sticks and some remarkably hostile vegetation.

Roger Miller


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I focus primarily on orchids. As for carnivorous plants, this is the place to go: http://s98622558.onlinehome.us/cgi-bin/ib312/ikonboard.cgi Hardcore growers and CP enthusiasts. One thing I am intrigued with are Heliamphora spp. and other plants found on tepuis in Venezuela: http://www.wistuba.com/01b0219327002033f/50279094970709601/5027909497070a204/index.html


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Im keeping several Orchids lately. Always like giving my other half these for Valentines and other occasions, than buying cut flowers. that way I have somthing else to take care of when it's through blooming.







It's really cool much like succulants when this plant spends most of the year prepairing to bloom, does so once and withers after several weeks.


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

I like the "big" indoor palm type trees. I have several of them in my office, and when I move into my new office I am going to try a bananna plant


----------



## elMichael (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey Robert, since when did you guys got this "chit-chat" corner up! This may come as belated, but I just pop in to say indoor gardening is one of my 3 bigtime hobbies (yes, I see another thread asking abt musical instruments! and I'm gonna pop in there right after this).

I did try African violets. They looked great the 1st 2 weeks but soon withered away. I find them to be rather difficult, unless you've got some greener tips from Grandma which I don't.

I'm more selective nowadays as to what plts I keep. Amongst my collection are desert rose (Adenium obesum), bougainvillaea (purple and orange var), gold dust plant, spider plant (hen and chicken), lady's palm, devil's Ivy, Zebra plant, alocasia amazonicus, corn plant (Dracanea frangrans), peace lily, flamingo plant...and still looking to expand my little garden. You'll see that all these plts (except 2) are semi-shade plts suitable for indoor evironment in our skyrise homes.

The biggest issue with indoor potted plts is root rot from over-watering or water-logged soil, almost a antithesis to aquarium plts.

For a glimpse of my indoor garden (bottom-most picture):

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=1306023812&m=8366096465

Here're some good websites:

http://plantsdatabase.com/search.php?search_text=fragrans&submit=Search

http://www2.thny.bbc.co.uk/gardening/plants/plant_finder/plant_pages/8267.shtml

http://www.floridata.com/main_fr.cfm?state=ref_search&viewsrc=lists/search.cfm

And forums:

http://www.yougrowgirl.com/forums/

http://davesgarden.com/f/containers/

PS: I don't see the img, /img tag anymore? I take it that ordinary members can no longer do direct picture attachment?


----------



## Dapple (Sep 17, 2003)

I like growing ferns. They don't care if I overwater them









I also have a cute four foot Norfolk pine, that I've been trying to papmer back to health. Poor thing gets beaten up everytime I move (this move a week agao makes 4 in under one year!)


----------



## elMichael (Nov 18, 2003)

That reminds me! I have a pot of bird's nests fern as well! In tropical Singapore, there're ferns aplenty growing on such tree sp as rain trees or angsana trees. The rain trees, with their almost horizontal branching and highly rugged barks, provides a good catchment for fern spores. They provide a rich haven for the proliferation of such ferns as birdnest, Kimberly ferns, creeping fern, rabbit's feet, Adder's tongue?, etc


----------



## imported_Rufus (Feb 3, 2003)

Yep, I fiddle with orchids and ferns a little, and started a carnivorous plant collection last year.... going slowly so far







, plus the pitcher plants got frosted last week which doesn't really help. we've got some really cool species here in Austtralia, but it's just a matter of finding them - which is half the fun


----------

